# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  LD Book Club - Nov.'21 Update

## Hilary

Just an update. It's been pretty slow around here in the book club, so we are going to take a break and hold off on voting for a new selection for right now. We can revisit in a month or two and see if we want to start a new book then.

In the meantime, please enjoy any of the other books we have previously selected.  :smiley: 

Thanks for participating in the book club,

~Moon

----------


## Occipitalred

I've definitely needed a breather myself... for reading other books haha.

----------


## Hilary

Hey guys. It's been a great break.

I'm thinking about restarting the book club beginning March 1st. How are we feeling about this? Anyone ready to read some new books, or perhaps you feel like you need a longer breather? Please share your thoughts.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Personally I'm sort of okay with it. At the moment I'm reading Jung's Psychological Types (I think that title is correct) but the reading is a little heavy for me because of the older style of English used, so I wouldn't mind something a bit newer to alternate with, even if I should still go back and read some of the book club choices I've missed.

----------


## FryingMan

> Hey guys. It's been a great break.
> 
> I'm thinking about restarting the book club beginning March 1st. How are we feeling about this? Anyone ready to read some new books, or perhaps you feel like you need a longer breather? Please share your thoughts.



I'm open to trying, but I find I can only muster the energy to read something I'm really excited about, so I leave the option there to sit out on books that don't grab me.

----------


## Hilary

No worries. The vibes seem lukewarm for now. Let's continue our break. Should anyone like to pick back up, just post here and we can discuss  :smiley:

----------

